

Web might have stopped Hitler, says Nobel winner - dilanj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10117763-71.html

======
gaius
What utter nonsense! The problem was not that no-one knew what the Nazis were
up to; everyone in Germany knew! The Nazis were _elected_ , they didn't seize
power in a revolution!

But as I always say in such discussions, you cannot evaluate history out of
context. In the 20s and 30s it was perfectly normal to be what we would now
consider a political extremist. It was _fashionable_ be a Fascist or a
Communist. Everyone gets swept up in the zeitgeist in any era. I guarantee
that the next generation will look back at us over some issue and say, _WTF
were they thinking?!_

------
Tangurena
Sadly, that is baloney. The rampant and pervasive anti-semitism of Weimar
Germany wasn't the key to his getting into power, it was that the other powers
in Germany saw him as an easy-to-manipulate dupe that they could control. And
Hitler played them like the fools they were.

